# SA 31.04.14 Bagged out on Bluefin!



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Russel ( Kanganoe) and I launched from D'Estrees bay on the South Coast of Kangaroo Island at about 8 am this morning and paddled out about three K,s to where we could see tuna jumping for joy( always a good sign, had me jumping for joy, anyway) Russell hooks up as he always does but followed shortly after by my own reel protesting as the line peeled off it ( 30 lb braid, straight to the lure) 10 minutes later I had my first fish for a long time but Russel was already into his second so out went the lure ( Halco laser pro with a red head) again and a couple of more minutes saw another fight on. 
An absolute text book trip with no fish lost, no gear lost or broken and back on the beach 90 minutes after launching! ( It Doesn't get better than that!)
Russel was a bit conservative with his estimates of 20 pounders as mine were 15kg and 13.7 kg and his were similar. These were the numbers from the PIRSA site that are accurate to within 100 g if you get the measurement right! 
There are indications that a massive bunch of fish are heading our way still, though they may go south as the water cools around the island. These are reported to be between 50 and 80 kg!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it Shep !!! Well done mate.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Just awesome Shep.

Hey, I heard in sea kayak circles that KI conditions get a bit iffy after March. What is your thinking?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Doesn't get better than that. Fantastic


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

As Geoff said it doesn't get any better. Spare a thought for those of us stuck at work. Your smile says it all, well done.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Hope the supermarket's got enough wasabi, well done. What's the depth rating on that lure? Halcos usually have it written on the bib.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Squidley said:


> Hope the supermarket's got enough wasabi, well done. What's the depth rating on that lure? Halcos usually have it written on the bib.


I would say its a 2M one as it looks like the bib is bent.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

You chaps need to drag the camper trailers down to the beach & 'make hay whilst the sun shines'.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant Shep - days like that make up for all those long slog donut days ! Your smile says it all.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent Shep and Russel. I read this thread only after watching this with Bruus (Daniel):






So tell us please, do you have Shark Shields on all the time?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

BAH!
Seared bluefin belly is overrated anyway.

Thanks for posting, bastard.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

You two are legends 
I am so jealous you have got some eating to do
or you could throw a party,
well done.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

These guys are so good that they catch fish in the future!!! (31/4/14....)


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder how long it would take to sail the AI over to KI?

Amazing session, jealous!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Deefa said:


> I wonder how long it would take to sail the AI over to KI?
> 
> Amazing session, jealous!


I don't think it's that far, 2hrs for the crossing? Don't know entry and exit points though so likely to be more involved than just the crossing. Serious weather and conditions though. It's a paddle on my bucket list.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Some do cross - but dangerous. Strong currents and weather can change quickly. Wind and tide can create nasty wave conditions. Kayakers have perished and 2 lost in a stinker a couple of months back. Never found.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

solatree said:


> Some do cross - but dangerous. Strong currents and weather can change quickly. Wind and tide can create nasty wave conditions. Kayakers have perished and 2 lost in a stinker a couple of months back. Never found.


13 km across and 40 m deep but so much tide to let through; I wonder how fast the current gets?

edit: pretty fast it looks like


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

dru said:


> Don't know entry and exit points though so likely to be more involved than just the crossing. Serious weather and conditions though. It's a paddle on my bucket list.


It is 17km from excellent launching facilities at Cape Jervis and Penneshaw. But this who have gone over by sailboards etc have only done so on a dodge tide and with light winds, and usually a support boat.

I pay the ferry.


----------

